# Donor IVF?



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

I have purchase 10 lots of sperm for iui, on one of these sperm deals, I have used 4 samples of it, plus last year I used 6 donor sperm samples.
Now after still being with out child, I am wondering if anyone knows why i cant use these sperms in IVF,

I dont understand how i read about other people getting preg from donor IVF....why cant i do IVF?


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya hun,

sorry cant help with the question, but just wanted to say hi will try and sort out msn so we can have a chat.

hope af is staying away.   

sam
xxx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Have a feelin Af is coming...Bet ya it'll happen 2moro! Thx Sam, your support has been ace xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

am so hoping that this is the one for you hun and you dont have to think about ivf. thinking of you. will try and sort out msn now.

sam
xxxx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone know??


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

I'm sorry to read you've had such trouble in TTC, and I do hope that this cycle works out for you, I see you are testing tomorrow.

I didn't want to read without replying to your question but I'm afraid I don't fully understand. What do your clinic say when you ask them about IVF with donor sperm? I would think they would be your first stop when it comes to finding out about next steps, and I do hope you are successful this cycle so don't need to go down the IVF route

Ginger xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ipswichbabe

not 100% sure but i think they use more for IUI than they do for IVF so im sure you can use your vials for IVF hun. give your clinic a call to check but lets hope you dont have to  

good luck 
Suzi xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear Ipswichbabe,

Hi I hope you don't have to go  down the IVF road and good luck for testing tomorrow.   

When I first approached a clinic here in the UK to discuss my options I was offered DIUI, when I asked about DIVF they were reluctant  offer this. The reason they gave was that if the IVF did not work and I had some frozen Embies they would have to count that as a pregnancy until the frosties were used and they did not want to do that because of the shortage. As the donor can only father 10 children. I am sure that if I had gone with them to have my treatment and  if the DIUI had failed they would of offered the DIVF. It is worth talking to the clinic and finding out if they can now offer DIVF. I really hope you don't need any of this information but totally understand why you are looking at your options. Good Luck.

Mickle


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, has your clinic actually told you that you can't use donor sperm? I would think that would be quite strange as there's no reason why you couldn't. We were supposed to have ICSI but when they couldn't find any sperm in my partner's biopsy our treatment then changed to IVF with donor sperm.

A lot of girls on the donor sperm thread have a few goes at IUI then move onto IVF with donor sperm as it's a better success rate. I would contact your clinic and ask more about it. Best of luck.

Viv xxx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

that makes sence, but if i have purchased 10 samples from same donor and used 4 already then i only hav 6 left so there fore he couldnt father anymore than 10 could he?? Or does some1 else more sperm from this same guy??

Oh yes, i will speak to my clinic...Parhaps i could agree to only have ivf and not have any embies frozen afterwards, I need to spk to the clinic dont i?


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

btw Af is here!


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry to read af is here  

I was allowed to freeze my two grade 1 embies after our first go at DIVF and they have counted them as a pregnancy until we use them in few weeks time.

good luck with your next steps  

suzi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ipswichbabe- Sorry to hear about your AF arriving!!  I was given the choice of doing IUI's for 3-6 goes or IVF and then we discovered a low sperm count in my donor.  My friend also did 6 DIUI's and got  then IVF and she got pregnant the first time, and then she got pregnant with her IVF on first attempt a year after.  

I would have thought if you bought the sperm (it is yours and you can move it to different clinics in the UK) and if you are paying for treatment you can decide. Ask you clinic or if you'd prefer to do IVF then look to going to another clinic if they refuse.  There is no guarantee you will get frosties with IVF, I don't have any but I have a  on my first attempta dn am more than happy.

Good luckL x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi babe, so sorry to read that af has arrived. . thinking of you and dh.

good luck with calling your clinic to find out what your next step is. let me know how you get on.

sam
xxxx


----------



## blueeyes (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi 
so sorry to hear that last IUI was not a success. I just wanted you to know that if your clinic will not do IVF with donor sperm, you could consider going to Bourn Hall clinic near cambridge. I am having treatment there hopefully in Jan/Feb  with IVF and the donor sperm that we have reserved already. We have had three unsuccessful medicated DIUI's.

Good luck 
Blueeyes
xxxxx


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Ipswichbabe,

I just wanted to let you know that we are using donor sperm from the US for IVF, from Xytec.

While waiting for this import to be approved (months of chasing my clinic and the HFEA for an exception waiver.... ), we opted to buy a package deal of 10 units of donor sperm to tide us over.

Bearing in mind that the sperm is not just sold to one couple, the HFEA need to closely monitor the number of pregnancies achieved using each donor. This is hard to do when embryos are frozen for future treatment cycles and the very real possibility of those frozen embryos resulting in pregnancies later on (... even years down the road...).  That's why they only allow IUI.

We did ask if we could opt not to freeze any embryos (not that we'd ever had any of the right quality before), but that wasn't satisfactory to the HFEA because if there is a chance they could become children, their view was they should be frozen.  They have a point... and I'm sure I would be devasted to actually destroy any that were good enough to be frozen.

Sorry for the monologue... hope it was helpful.
Good luck!!!
Georgie. x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

So your sperm, from the US can be used for IVF then?? How much was your sperm and how many samples did you get??

Makes sence about the Frozen embies!

I have consultation on tues so talk about if i can go with ivf or not.....


----------

